# Problems with flash player in steam with window 8



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys , recently installed steam , but to view videos, pictures etc. of a particular game, it requires flash player to be installed so I go to this link 

Adobe - Install a different version of Adobe Flash Player

There is n option for windows 8 OS flash player installation , and I found out its already embedded into the operating system so when I try to download the version steam requires, it just states there is a newer version installed and cancels the installation.

So I have flash with windows 8 but it doesn't work for steam , what can I do ?

I was going to uninstall the version installed and re-download the cornet one, but it is no listed in the 'installed programs list' or 'turn windows features off' list

what can I do o.0


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

ok cool I find the solution, you have to 'download flash player for other browsers' and DONT download 'download flash player for internet explorer' as one already exists there, ok sweet sorted


----------

